# 95 altima GLE engine



## zhugeyu (Jan 8, 2005)

my 95 altima GLE engine burned out b/c of loss of collant. anyone can help? thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What kind of help are you asking for? Do you need help to rebuild your engine or someplace that sells a good used engine or diagnose what caused the problem?

Troy


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

If your lucky you'll just have to redo the top end but you won't know anything until you crack it open. Once the head is off you can check the cylinder walls, valves etc. I'd just save my duckets and get it reBUILT. PEACE


----------



## zhugeyu (Jan 8, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> What kind of help are you asking for? Do you need help to rebuild your engine or someplace that sells a good used engine or diagnose what caused the problem?
> 
> Troy


I guess I want to rebuild it. The dealer said I have to replace it, but it costs more than $3000 to replace it. I will not do it. Does anyone know whether I can rebuid it?


----------



## zhugeyu (Jan 8, 2005)

eltiburon8u said:


> If your lucky you'll just have to redo the top end but you won't know anything until you crack it open. Once the head is off you can check the cylinder walls, valves etc. I'd just save my duckets and get it reBUILT. PEACE


thank you, is this rebuidable? the dealer said i have to replace it, and it costs more than 3000 bucks. I will take to another guy to have a look. do you think it is rebuidable? thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It depends on how badly you overheated the engine. The head usually takes it the worst because it is aluminum. Although if you seized the bottom end then it will be much more expensive to fix unless it is really bad then it will need to be replaced.

Troy


----------



## eltiburon8u (Jan 11, 2005)

About the only way it's not rebuildable is if the block is cracked or the pistons have fused themselves to the cylinder walls. If you need a new motor you can find them used just about anywhere. 
For expample http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7946556118&category=33615
A rebuild is gonna start at 2000.00 and will go up from there depending on the parts you use. Good Luck, PEACE.


----------

